#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-29
<yunife> Amynka, vnimas? :-)
<milhaus> Kde bych mohl nastavit klavesovou zkratu na prepinany klavesnice. Z ceske na anglickou a opacne. Tak jak je to ve windows shift+alt. System > Predvolby > klavesove zkratky to nemuzu najit
<supersasho> ono je to trocha schovane, sekundu
<kyselejsyrecek> systém->predvolby->klávesnice
<kyselejsyrecek> karta Rozložení a dole tlačítko Možnosti... :)
<supersasho> ts
<kyselejsyrecek> hehe :D
<supersasho> akurat to tu vypisujem a on si ide off :)
<kyselejsyrecek> sup:P
<kyselejsyrecek> supersasho: 
<kyselejsyrecek> :D
<kyselejsyrecek> (pardon O:-)
<supersasho> :-D
<supersasho> v pohode, aj tak som to mal len v anglictine
<supersasho> no tak mu to skopiruj este raz :)
<kyselejsyrecek> :D ty mas anglicky system?
<supersasho> kyselejsyrecek: jj odjakziva :)
<kyselejsyrecek> milhaus: Systém->Předvolby->Klávesnice->Rozložení->Možnosti...
<kyselejsyrecek> supoj, tak to jo :)
<milhaus> diky
<kyselejsyrecek> já se přiznám, že by mi to asi nevadilo, ale přecejenom proč si to nepřeložit, když tu ta možnost je :)
<kyselejsyrecek> milhaus: prosim
<supersasho> no ja zasa mam niekedy problem s tym ze tie preklady su niekedy dost take, no divne :)
<supersasho> a ked nieco hladam tak vecsinou hladam anglicky a potom si to zbytocne prekladat a stracat sa v tom.. takto to mam jednoduchsie :)
<supersasho> widget je widget a nie udelatko :-D
<kyselejsyrecek> jasne, chapu.. :)
<supersasho> a takychto skvostov prekladatelskych sa najde fura :)
<kyselejsyrecek> Slovaci pokud se nemylim maji prelozeny komplet cely system.. ti maji vzdycky prelozene vsecko, cesi to nikdy dodelane nemaji :D
<kyselejsyrecek> ..ale je fakt, ze nekterych blbosti jsem si vsiml i ja, kdyz jsem to tak zbezne prochazel
<milhaus> Jak mam nastavit aby mi fungovalo prostredni tlacitko (kolecko) mysi?
<milhaus> predvolby mysi to nikde nevidim
<[ZOMB]> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+set+middle+mouse+button&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<[ZOMB]> ja musim do prace, takze vic neporadim
<FrostyX> ser na to zombe, stejne se tam akorat nudis :)
<[ZOMB]> ale mam za to aspon tu minimalni almuznu co potrebuju na zaplaceni tech nejzakladnejsich veci :/
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-30
<simpe> Cau, tak po dlouhej dobe potrebuju zas radu... Kompiloval jsem si gnome-shell, ze bych ho vyzkousel, ale porad to bylo strasne pomaly a na netu jsem nasel, ze by to mela vyresit jina verze clutteru. To ale nepomoho a navic mi ani nefunguje normalni "GUI", prihlasim se, ale na plose nejsou ikonky a neco zere cpu na 100%, i kdyz proces, co si bere nejvic jsou X s 12ti procenty. Ten balik clutteru jsem samozrejme oddelal. Kdyz vyzkousim ji
<simpe> ny ucet, dela to to same, ale jeste k tomu na listu vyskakuji okna Nautila... Nevedel by nekdo prosim co s tim?
<_Brano_> Amynka: zaujímavé :D 
<Amynka> co je zaujimave
<_Brano_> Amynka: a kam chodíš na školu..? alebo ako to že si na fit-wiki? (:
<Amynka> _Brano_: chodim na matfyz
<_Brano_> Amynka: au D
<_Brano_> :D
<Amynka> _Brano_: proc?
<Amynka> :D
<_Brano_> Amynka: tak na matfyze si to moc neviem predstaviť :D
<Amynka> normalni vyska
<_Brano_> Amynka: nj je to možné ale mňa by to nebavilo :-) príliš veľa matiky a fyziky dokopy :D
<Amynka> _Brano_: nn jen matika fyzika ne
<_Brano_> Amynka: tak potom bez fyziky je to super (:
<Amynka> _Brano_: hehe co je ten ryuu zac nevis?
<_Brano_> Amynka: ryuu je náš cvičiaci z jedného predmetu a inak na FEL-e teraz bude končiť magistra
<Amynka> _Brano_: najdi mi jmeno
<_Brano_> Michal Prokš
<Amynka> _Brano_: bez dia prosim
<_Brano_> Proks :D
<Amynka> jo diky
<_Brano_> na co ti to vlatne je? :D
<_Brano_> vlaste *
<_Brano_> vlastne * :D
<Amynka> na nic
<Amynka> prudi
<_Brano_> :D ti napisal nieco skarede? :D
<_Brano_> on je v pohode inak… :-) len si robi zo vsetkeho srandu ale to je fajn… D:
<_Brano_> ja si tiez robim skoro stale srandu zo vsetkeho… :D
<Amynka> jj
<Amynka> sem ho prechytracila
<Amynka> trapaka
<Amynka> :D
<_Brano_> :D
<_Brano_> preco trapaka? :D
<Amynka> to je jako
<Amynka> ze srandy vi
<Amynka> s
<Amynka> :D
<_Brano_> :D ok :D
<Amynka> neco jako kdybych rekla ze jje brambora
<Amynka> :D
<_Brano_> :D
<Amynka> _Brano_: jezis to sou lamy :D
<_Brano_> :D :D :D omg… nechapem o com je cela ta debata.. :D ako keby to nebolo fuk… .D
<Amynka> _Brano_: proste do me jebou protoze sem zenska
<Amynka> normalni 
<Amynka> to prozivam porad
<_Brano_> Amynka: no ja neviem… :D podla mna je to blbost… akurat musis nejako sadnut na tu ich vlnu (: a robit si s nimi potom prdel no :D
<_Brano_> oni to podla mna nemyslia zle…. :-)
<Amynka> ale jo vetsinou jo
<_Brano_> ako vsak aj na fite mame slecny… a nemyslim zeby ich niekto nejako odstrkvala za to ze nie su chlapi...
<Amynka> no
<Amynka> to ne
<Amynka> to je nme
<Amynka> sem proste  drza
<Amynka> a chlapi to nemaj radi
<_Brano_> :D hm no niekedy az moc… :D napr. ked si tu bola prvy krat na ubuntu-cz tak som nemyslel nic v zlom proti tebe a zdalo sa mi ako keby som povedal cokolvek a vzdy to bolo blbe :D
<Amynka> njn
<Amynka> _Brano_: testuju lidi
<Amynka> tim
<_Brano_> ? co tym ziskas?
<Amynka> _Brano_: vyfiltruju kreteny
<Amynka> :)
<Amynka> jako treba brk a tak
<_Brano_> :D no ako povies… :D
<Amynka> xD
<brk> Amynka, jinymi slovy si delas fitr sama na sebe
<_Brano_> mne to teda moc ako najlepsi sposob nepride :D
<Amynka> brk: muck
<Amynka> _Brano_: co bys cekal sem krava :)
<_Brano_> no to nemozem o tebe povedat… na to by som ta musel poznat trochu lepsie aby som mohol nieco take povedat… (: a okrem toho sa mi to az tak nezda :D
<Amynka> hehe
<Amynka> :)
<Amynka> _Brano_: ja proste nemam rada lidi cim min tim lip :D
<Amynka> _Brano_: aspon me nikdo nebali.. :D
<_Brano_> :D navzdy slobodna? :D
<Amynka> jj
<Amynka> z vlastni vule
<Amynka> :)
<Amynka> i kdyz ted by se mi hodil nejaky pritel co by rozjel ten seriak
<_Brano_> heh zaujimave (: to by som ja teda nechcel...
<Amynka> uz me to nebavi
<Amynka> :D
<_Brano_> :D :D :D :D
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> oj musim  do brmlabu
<Amynka> tak cauvajs
<_Brano_> čau :D
<toxi> mam otazku...nemate v poslednej dobe problem s vlc pri filmoch mi niekedy seka zvuk a vytvara mi rozne procesy ktore mi zahlcuju procak no po vypnuti a zapnuti vlc zasa bezi v pohode
<supersasho> nie :)
<supersasho> ake procesy sa ti vytvaraju?
<toxi> vlc_123124 a take rozne cisla ale robi to len od poslednej aktualizacie vzdy vytvori 2-3 procesy ale ked ich kill tak v pohode po zapnuti bezi 
<toxi> co radite zrusit poslednu aktualizaciu alebo remove vlc?
<supersasho> vratit sa s5 k predoslej funkcnej verzii
<toxi> no asi jedina rozumna vec ktora napadla aj mna ,len som skusil ci niekto nemal tento problem a nepodarilo sa mu ho vyriesit
<toxi> dik za ochotu ;)
<supersasho> nastastie ma nic take nepostretlo :) a neni zac
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-01
<Ferdinand_Petrze> Servus vespolek mám drobný problém, spouštím cronem (*/5 * * * * sudo /home/..../.NetLimiter) script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538625/  a nefunguje mi zobrazení zenity, zkoušel sem spouštění export DISPLAY=:0.0 && ~/.NetLimiter atd nic však nefunguje. Nenapadá někoho co s tím 
<Starejbar> zdravim ve spolek, chel by se zeptat jestli nekdo nemate zkusennosti s pcmcia wifi kartami na ubuntu, konkretne 10.10. Prohledel jsem toho uz hodne a vetsinou narazim na nejak starsi nebo neuplne info. Proto se chci zeptat jestli nahodou nekdo nejakou kartu nepouziva (nepouzival), kterou by mohl doporucit jako 100% funkcni. Dik
<[ZOMB]> Starejbar: ta wiki tam na neco je, na hovno to neni ;) http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Wi-Fi#Konkr.2BAOk-tn.2BAO0_karty
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: mozno myslel nejake outofbox fungujuce karty
<[ZOMB]> http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/hardware/hardware-wireless.html
<[ZOMB]> resp http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=linux+wireless+hardware&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 :P
<[ZOMB]> uplne novej HW stejnak nepujde, takze se neni cim trapit ;)
<Starejbar> mno uplnì novej HW to byt urèitì nemusí, na wiki jsem už koukal ale tam se tohlavnì motá okolo USB karet a vzhledem k tomu že mám jen dvì usb tak bych radši využil pcmcia
<Starejbar> ale pøi nejhorším to usb bych taky bral
<Starejbar> chtìl jsem spíš vìdìt jestli náhodou nemáte nejaké osobní doporuèení, jde mi hlavnì o funkènost
<Starejbar> u spousty karet co jsem našel že v linuxu fungují tak bývá problém s WPA a to nutnì potøebuji k pøipojení v práci
<Rattenak> cus
<Rattenak> ve windousech mam nakej soubory.rar ke kterym nemam opravneni a jmeno souboru je zelene jak je nastavim aby mnely prava i promne..vim ze je to trochu divne ze se chcu zeptat na windous :D nemusite nato upozornovat
<cortex|sk> Rattenak: toto ti mozno napovie http://forums.techarena.in/vista-help/815145.htm
<Rattenak> diky
 * yunife zdravim vsetkych :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-02
<supersasho> neskusal niekto z vas flash 10.2 beta?
<kyselejsyrecek> ja
<kyselejsyrecek> ale nepropada mi to v nicem lepsi krome toho, ze uz to nezamrza, kdyz kliknes pravym tlacitkem na mysi
<kyselejsyrecek> bacha to je on
<kyselejsyrecek> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1225.snc4/155739_10150094366332664_110564982663_7442916_3505086_n.jpg
<_Brano_> jj :D poznám :D
<kyselejsyrecek> :D
<filip89> skus s maly cesko
<filip89> a potom este v uvodzovkach
<_Brano_> a skús ešte aj "jsi veselý?"
<filip89> a este pridaj za to s velkym Ceskom a uvodzovkami aj dve bodky
<filip89> a potom este skuste to prelozit z cestiny do slovenciny
<kyselejsyrecek> a jeste za Cesko s uvozovkama dejte 10 tecek
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<spectrum1> nevite co dneska chysta Nasa? :-)
<brk> pokusny jadernych vybuch v severni korei
<spectrum1> a svedou to na ufo :-D
<yunife> to su mi tu teda za povidacky 
<yunife> spectrum1, na zdravi hochu :D
<spectrum1> jj
<spectrum1> yunife, a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<spectrum1> tak co je s tim Nasa ..
<yunife> ja nevim
<yunife> nesleduju to
<yunife> ale muzete mi povedat 
<spectrum1> fuj, ted jsem to pustil
<spectrum1> nejaka **** tam rozebira intimni zivot :-)
<spectrum1> slovum jsem nerozumel, ale tvarila se tak, pry to dlouho nedelala
<spectrum1> kuwa drat, nevim proc je v debianu tak stare php
<yunife> aha myslite to, ze sa na planete objavuju zivocichy, ktore ziju na zaklade uplne inych prvkov ako vecsina zivych organizmov na zemy
<spectrum1> a to nove zas vyzadude nove libc6
<spectrum1> to ja nevim .. 
<yunife> tie zivocich si tu ziju spokojne miliony let a ani o nich nevieme :-D
<spectrum1> mluv za sebe ;-)
<yunife> jojo ty vies vsetko 
<spectrum1> ja ted zrovna stahuju nejaky film neco jako megachobotnice x megazralok :-)
<spectrum1> naprosto realna zapletka ze zivota ;-)
<spectrum1> aspon budu pripraveny na vse :-D
<spectrum1> resp. me jen tak neco neprekvapi :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-03
<Rattenak> cus nevite nekdo jak zjistim u banky jake mam IBAN – International Bank Account Number
<Rattenak> pouzivate tu nekdo paypal ?
<yunife> Rattenak, to se da nejak vyratat 
<yunife> Rattenak, sa mi zda ze ja som tam vyplnil normalne udaje a ono ten IBAN samo vyratalo
<giri> ma tu nekdo zkusenosti  s delanim  deb baliku ? mam jeden problem kde mi to hlasi  chybu
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-04
<krystof_> zdravim
<krystof_> pomuze mi nekdo s instalaci ubuntu?
<brk> nejaky konkretni problem? typicky staci nasypat zrni na enter a prilozit slepici
<krystof_> ano ano
<krystof_> chci docilit toho abych na C mel win a na D ubuntu
<krystof_> takze jsem pouzil wubi ale to dovoluje jen 30GB mista pro ubuntu
<krystof_> tak jsem si vypalil ubuntu na CD, restartnul pc, zacala instalace a po hodine koukani na napis ubuntu mi tam skocil nejaky prikaz
<krystof_> bohuzel jsem si nenapsal presne co to bylo, ale kdo to instaloval tak snad vi, asi neco ve smyslu zadejte jednotku nebo tak
<brk> tak to ti bohuzel neproadim. necitim potrebu mit na disku windows a nevim, co to nabizi
<[Rattenak]> cus je tu nekdo kdo pouziva paypal ?
<supersasho> [Rattenak]: ja som si akurat vcera overoval platobnu kartu
<supersasho> ucet mam uz asi 3 roky ale este ani raz som ho nepouzil a teraz som chcel tak som si dal overit kartu a cakam kedy sa z pp ozvu :)
<[ZOMB]> brk: to wubi mam pocit dela jen nejakej image a spousti se to pak asi virtualne ve widlich, ale jinak vim taky prd :)
<brk> [ZOMB], wubi je v podstate plnohodnoty system, zadna virtualizace. pouze to nema k disposzici klasicky nejaky oddil na disku, ale uklada to do souboru, ktery mas na jinem FS, typicky NTFS
<brk> podle toho co psal jsem to ale pochopil, ze tohle nechce a chce plnohodnout instalaci na diskovy oddil, co ma k dispozici
<brk> psal d: ve windows
<brk> ale jak fakt nemam kristalove koule, abych pozna, co mu to pise
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> tj pravda
<[ZOMB]> me to stejnak prijde ale totalne uhozeny a k hovnu instalit to na jine FS
<brk> jestli je ten sobor souvisly, ted neni defragmenotvany, tak bys to vykonostne poznat nemel
<[ZOMB]> brk: ale tak zurnalovani by tam melo normalne jet podle ext ne? tzn by se mel i defragmentovat .. ?
<brk> pletes dohromady jabka a hrusky
<[ZOMB]> aha :D
<kyselejsyrecek> o.O taky se vam stava, ze kdyz vysunete disk z mechaniky, tak v PC zustane mountnuty a jeho obsah normalne zobrazitelny v Nautilu? ..strcim tam druhy DVD a porad mi o ukazuje nazev i obsah toho staryho. Novy se nacte az po umountnuti a opetovnyho zasunuti dvirek mechaniky
<[ZOMB]> kyselejsyrecek: nepouzivam nautilus skoro na nic, tak nevim :)
<kyselejsyrecek> [ZOMB]: stastny to clovek :) a co teda pouzivas kdyz ne nautilus? protoze ono je to takhle debilne nacachovane v ramci celeho systemu
<[ZOMB]> nj gnome
<kyselejsyrecek> heh
<[ZOMB]> kyselejsyrecek: tak ja vetsinou litam v terminalu, kdyz uz neco vetsiho tak mc, nebo kdyz jsem linej psat tak klikam pres krusader :)
<kyselejsyrecek> mm
<[ZOMB]> resp kdyz by nautilus nebyl potreba pro dropbox tak by hned sel papa :)
<FrostyX> nevite nekdo jak rozchodit takove ty internetove radia, ktere na winech prehrava snad windows media player integrovanej do prohlizece ? ale potrebuju to prehravat primo v prohlizeci, ne pomoci konzole nebo tak neco. budu totiz instalovat rodicum na pc linux
<FrostyX> nevim teda jak je to na ubuntu. jestli vam to funguje defaultne, tak mi prosimvas jen reknete program ktery se o to stara :) dekuju
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: to je otazka pluginu prohlizece ... vlc multimedia player, windows media player - totem
<FrostyX> aha, takze jen v chromu dam rozsireni a tam bych to mel najit ? kouknu na to. nikdy jsem to neresil, bo radia neposloucham
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: nevim jak je to v chromu ;)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: popr proste pokud nastavis na stazenej playlist auto spusteni do nejakyho prehravace, tak to rodicum bude stejnak u p...
<FrostyX> rodicum to bude jedno, pokud to bude fungovat jak jsou zvykli ... a to tak, ze kliknou na radio, ono vyskoci nejake okenko a zacne to hrat ... kdyz jim reknu, ze staci jen pretahnout url do nejakeho appletku, tak me poslou do ..., bo si to proste nezapamatujou a pak mi budou vycitat, ze si nemuzou ani radio pustit :-d
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: o nejakem appletu nebylo ani slovo ;)
<FrostyX> mno ja jen rikam ... musi to fungovat presne jak na winech, pak to bude ok
<[ZOMB]> :)
<melqart> ahoj
<FrostyX> ahoj
<kyselejsyrecek> FrostyX: no jestli to musi fungovat vsecko stejne jak na Winech, tak to potes koste uz s pojmenovanim disku :D
<kyselejsyrecek> FrostyX: jinak ja jsem podobny veci resil na tatkovym notasu, taky jsem mu tam stahoval emerald a nastavoval nejaky ikony a skin aby to vypadalo jak aero ve Vistach, a na bok jsem mu daval jakejsi panel s appletama jak ma Vista ten Sidebar
<kyselejsyrecek> .. no a na ten sidebar jsem mu daval krom pocasi, hodin a takovych blbinek i prehravac radii, udelal jsem mu tam i seznam nejakych co tam chtel pro CR
<FrostyX> ale ne :-D jen ty radia ... oni se pohybuji prakticky jen v prohlizeci + nejake debilni hry jako karty, ... tzn upravim menu aby tam bylo jen par veci a to je vse ... jen radia jsem chcel at funguji mimo nejaky prehravac, bo nevysvetlim tatovi, jak to v tom prehrat, potrebuju aby byl ten prehravac integrovany do prohlizece a kdyz klikne aby mu naskocil a hotovo
<kyselejsyrecek> :D ah, ok
<FrostyX> chapes me ? nevim jestli jsem to napsal dost pochopitelne
<melqart> nevite co se stalo s wine? ze nejde hrat lineage 2 ani E.V.E ?
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-05
<baaack> zdar all
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi! ;-)
<kyselejsyrecek> na zdravi
<kyselejsyrecek> a co budeme porad pripijet na zdravi, na stesti! ti na titanicu byli taky vseci zdravi a prd jim to bylo platny
<spectrum1> pripijet? se musi vsichni obrozenci v hrobe obracet .. :-)
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem! na zdravi .. ;-)
<kyselejsyrecek> dobra tedy, omlouvam se
<kyselejsyrecek> na stesti!
<spectrum1> a na zdravi! :-D
<kyselejsyrecek> jo :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-28
<|Nuclear|> Tady to dneska zije :D
<slowbackspace> uplne
<h00ked> omg vy<>eny widle...
<Chinese_soup> uz jsem se lek, ze mi nadavas 
<Chinese_soup> nepracujete tu nekdo v RH? :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: normalka :D
<Chinese_soup> kdo ma vyssi pravomoce?
<Chinese_soup> CEO nebo Chairman?
<Chinese_soup> nejak jsem to nepochopil :(
<Chinese_soup> hmm, vypadá to, že Chairman
<h00ked> ty vole kez bych uz premigroval vsechny servery...
<h00ked> to widlacky rdp me jednou zabije...
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<suki> ?
<h00ked> <> <> <> <>
<h00ked> grrrrr
<h00ked> kaslu na to
<h00ked> zejtra servu toho co to delal a bude klid...
<h00ked> zakladam novou skupinu, antiSBS - kdo se prida? :D
<Chinese_soup> sportovni basketbalova skola ostrava?
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> odpruci small bussiness serveru :D
<DoNtIkE> da se nastavit barva luncheru?
<DoNtIkE> resp. jak nastavim barvu luncheru<
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<DoNtIkE> je mně jasné že dá ale nikde to nevidim v nastaveni compizu
 * SquirrelCZE by si tak jistej nebyl, ale co uz :-)
<DoNtIkE> jediny co jsem nasel je nastaveni pruhlednosti a to kdyz nastavim na 100% tak je tam jen pos.... hneda 
<h00ked> ja mel vzdycky za to, ze ta hneda je vyblita :D
<DoNtIkE> pardon ze to prejmenovavam :D
<h00ked> yeah tomu rikam prace z domova - kaficko, cigarko, film, nohy na stole :P
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: cigarko by bodlo a kafe mi doslo
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: tomu rikam posrany studia :D
<h00ked> :D:D
<h00ked> student vejsky jo? :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: ne stredni :D ale uz to mam skoro za sebou :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: programujes v Bashi ? :D
<h00ked> to se da? :D
<h00ked> ale jinak jo no :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: potrebuju spustit prikaz a jak mi vrati hodnotu tak ho potrebuju zabit :D
<|Nuclear|> nemas napad ? :D
<h00ked> killall --all
<h00ked> a mas klid :D
<|Nuclear|> no jo, jenze to mi nepomuze :D
<|Nuclear|> ja nechci mit klid :D ja chci aby to jelo dal :D
<h00ked> takze aby nevracel hodnotu?
<h00ked> kecam sracky co :D
<h00ked> uz sem si to uvedomil :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: vypisu z comportu hodnotu comscope /dev/ttyUSB0, pipnu rfid cipem a vrati mi cislo a pak ho musim zabit ! :D
<|Nuclear|> protoze on bezi furt :D a ja chci aby pokracoval script dal
<h00ked> tak tam dej echo do souboru
<h00ked> pak nacti soubor a kdyz v nem neco bude, tak kill
<|Nuclear|> to je na prd, nejde zjistit pid procesu prikazem ?
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: jak zjistim ze se v souboru neco zmenilo ?
<h00ked> aby to byla sranda, tak si muzes pred a po zapise generovat md5sum a pak ho porovnat :D
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: vubec mi nepomahas :D 
<h00ked> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-29
<|Nuclear|> h00ked: vcera to nebyl vtip ! :D
<Falco_> ahoj
<Chinese_soup> čau
<slowbackspace> hola
<Falco_> nejde mi zmenit chmod na webhoste. neviete preco?
<Falco_> myslim, ci ste sa s tym stretli
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-30
<nettezzaumana> cau
<nettezzaumana> ping
<nettezzaumana> jak se vypise v ubuntu obsah DHCPACK
<nettezzaumana> ?
<nettezzaumana> http://susepaste.org/view/raw/86590260
<nk8215> Zdravim vsechny
<SquirrelCZE> lidi
<SquirrelCZE> jaky je rozdil mezi 4x SATA PCIe radicem za 500Kc a 3k Kc (rekneme) ?
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze, jenom rychlost cteni/zapisu nebo jeste neco jineho?
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: uz jsou ty radice takhle levny jo? neni to nejakej srot starej?
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: jakoze, nasel jsem takhle levny
<SquirrelCZE> a nasel jsem i za 3k kc
<SquirrelCZE> a pochybuju ze si priplatis 6x nasobek za vyssi rychlost, takze se ptam
<SquirrelCZE> http://nextcomp.cz/main.aspx?cls=ProductDetail&pro_id=15874
<SquirrelCZE> a jaky je rozdil mezi timhle za 500KC a treba timhle http://www.alza.cz/adaptec-aar-1420sa-4-d54372.htm za 3k?
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze, fakt mne zajima co dela ten rozdil :D
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: nevis?
<SquirrelCZE> ok, mam prvni rozdil, zbernici
<ubuntu_master> jak smažu data tak aby nešli obnovit? četl jsem něco o tom, že se musí data přepsat nulami
<SquirrelCZE> yep
<SquirrelCZE> a pokud to nevis tak mi pripada "blbe" mit v nicku "master" :D
<SquirrelCZE> akorat ten prepis nulami co znam je na zformatovani celeho disku, nevim jak se to dela jen na smazane soubory
<SquirrelCZE> a sranda je ze i to prepsani nulami se za drahe penize da obejit a zjistit co tam bylo predtim :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: btw sbernici ;-)
<SquirrelCZE> tj propustnost?
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> jako, mne se stejne asi nevyplati investovat kdyztak do neceho za 3k :D
 * ZOMBitch nekdy nekde cet o smazani souboru a nahrazeni daneho mista na disku (ne pouze smazni informace o tom kde se nachazi), ale jako pamet mu nedava dostatecne :-)
<ubuntu_master> a existuje nějáká metoda ze které se to zjistit nedá?
<ZOMBitch> EMP
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<ZOMBitch> ikdyz to teoreticky jen vyhodi elektroniku disku :-
<ZOMBitch> :-D
 * SquirrelCZE se smeje, v unoru kupoval 2x1TB disk za 2k Kc
<SquirrelCZE> ted stoji jeden 3,3k Kc :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: no to nevim kam na ty disky koukas teda :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: ze bych mel v prohlizeci chache z minuleho roku snad nepripada v uvahu :P
<SquirrelCZE1> tak
<SquirrelCZE1> zpet :-)
<SquirrelCZE1> akorat jestli nekdo neco psal tak to nevim
<ZOMBitch> kua se tu s tim datluju a ty si skaces :D
<ZOMBitch> 19:21 <ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: no to nevim kam na ty disky koukas teda :D
<ZOMBitch> 19:22 <ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: ze bych mel v prohlizeci chache z minuleho roku snad nepripada v uvahu  :P
<SquirrelCZE1> :D
<SquirrelCZE1> http://www.czechcomputer.cz/product.jsp?artno=71419
<SquirrelCZE1> mne stal 1TB v unoru 1k Kc
<SquirrelCZE1> no, tak 1.1
<SquirrelCZE1> ZOMBitch: funny, uz dlouho premyslim ze jeden z nich prodam za 2k
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE1: :D
<SquirrelCZE1> nechces? :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE1: mam :)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE1: se cihnu jestli najdu mail s cenou :)
<SquirrelCZE1> :D
<SquirrelCZE1> jakoze, vetsina lidi co o tom vi si proste ted HDD nekoupi
<SquirrelCZE1> ale chudaci tem co odejde HDD ktery potrebujou aby fungoval
<ZOMBitch> tjn
<ZOMBitch> kua jsem to zas poctive nekam schoval a nechci se s tim srat, ale byl ve sleve, tusim 1200-1300 na alza.cz jsem ho bral ...
<SquirrelCZE1> :D
<h00ked> omg... videa na strankach HP jak vymenit ramku v ntb vyzaduje windows media player
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked> debilni ntb
<h00ked> kdo kdy vymyslel, ze se vsechno musi resit vyndanim klavesnice :D
<SquirrelCZE1> :D
<SquirrelCZE1> tak, pokud mas treba konstrukci z jednoho kusu
<h00ked> mam no :D
<SquirrelCZE1> ktery je vyfrezovany, tak to resis jen tak ze to tam das a prilepis klavesnici...
<SquirrelCZE1> jinak to nejde :D
<h00ked> debilni elitebook :/
<SquirrelCZE1> :D
 * SquirrelCZE1 ma acer travelmate a je zatim spokojen :D
<h00ked> ja nasafoval pracovni
<h00ked> plus k tomu ramku na upgrade :D
<SquirrelCZE1> :D
<SquirrelCZE1> kolik mas dohromady?
<h00ked> bude tam 16gb
<SquirrelCZE1> hmm
 * SquirrelCZE1 ma 8GB
<SquirrelCZE1> a pres 2GB zabrano se dostanu jen kdyz zapnu virtualbox...
<h00ked> mno ja potrebuju mit tri systemy ve virtualu najednou
<h00ked> a kdyz ma kazdy pridelene 2GB.. :D
<SquirrelCZE1> :D
 * SquirrelCZE1 potrebuje jen jeden, takze... :D
<h00ked> omg...
<h00ked> v tom ntb nikde neni disk... :D
<SquirrelCZE1> :D
<h00ked> omg to snad navrhoval zamestnanec HP co byl ve vypovedni lhute
<h00ked> to jinak neni mozny takova pomsta tohleto :D
<h00ked> ty vole to byl boj... :D
<h00ked> nekde bude chyba
<h00ked> po slozeni do puvodniho stavu mi nic nezbylo :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: nespadlo ti to pod stul? :P
<h00ked> to tezko rict
<h00ked> ikdyz je fakt, ze toho co mam podstolem by urcite mensi server a terminal slozit i sel no :D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<h00ked> kua ja se tesim na keplera
<h00ked> asi prejdu na nvidie :D
<h00ked> a kua
<h00ked> kepler bude zrat 250W o.O
<PetrLeoCompel> Cus
<PetrLeoCompel> Zije tu jeste nekdo ? 
<PetrLeoCompel> Mamtu zajimavou otazkuokolo postfixu a SMTP :D 
<PetrLeoCompel> Připojit se z lokální sítě jde ale přes venkovní veřejnou ne :/
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-01
<ZOMBitch> zdar a silu lemry ;-)
<ok2cqr> ahojte, mate tu nekdo zkusenosti s ipv6, prosim?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-02
<DoNtIkE> máte tu někdo zkušenosti s instalací woken na ubuntu?
<DoNtIkE> opravdu musí mít první partišnu a primarní oddíl?
<Sinuhed> zdravim
<Chinese_soup> hi
<Sinuhed> jde v remote desktopu zakazat aby se me pri prihlaseni odemkla i plocha na vzdalenem monitoru?
<Chinese_soup> rekl bych ze ne a proc se ptas na #ubuntu-cz? :) tedy.. doufam, ze jsem pochopil spravne ze mluvis o RDP
<Sinuhed> jak jsem to zkousel v praci pres vpn tak kdyz jsem se pripojil, tak se to automaticky odemklo i na monitoru toho pc, coz je dost neprijmeny
<Sinuhed> nemluvim o rdp ale o sluzbe remote desktop na ubuntu v gnome
<Sinuhed> je to nejaky ubunti vnc server vino nepo tak nejak
<Chinese_soup> tak stale: rekl bych, ze ne :)
<Sinuhed> v tom pripade nechapu k cemu je to dobry :-D
<Chinese_soup> na vzdalenou spravu, ze by?
<Chinese_soup> nechapu co vadi na tom, ze se to doma odemkne
<Sinuhed> vzdalena sprava kde se ti nekde 100km oid tebe odemkne obrazovka a kdokoli si tam muze delat co chce?
<Chinese_soup> ze nekdo prijde lokalne a zacne si hrat?
<Sinuhed> mozna tak pro skolni potrebu kde ti lektor neco ukazuje od sebe na tvem pc ...
<Sinuhed> mno nic
<Chinese_soup> ne vsechny servery etc. maji pusteny Xka "lokalne"
<Chinese_soup> a pouzvaji jen vnc atd.
<Chinese_soup> mno ni
<Chinese_soup> c
<Sinuhed> tak o serverech se nabavim, tak snad ani xsa nemaji co delat
<SquirrelCZE> hi
<SquirrelCZE> Sinuhed: no
<SquirrelCZE> teoreticky ne
<SquirrelCZE> prakticky obsluha toho serveru je vetsinou ne moc schopna co se tyce terminalu takze se bez X neobejde
<Sinuhed> a pokud uz potrebuju neco xsoveho tak si to zobrazim pres ssh, slo me o to zobrazit aktualni sezeni vdalene, asi bude nejlepsi reseni stejne pouzit vnc pres ssh co 
<SquirrelCZE> no, nenadelas nic
 * SquirrelCZE ted ale potrebuje radu
<Chinese_soup> muzes si to zkusit napast
<SquirrelCZE> SW na linux
<Sinuhed> SquirrelCZE: obsluha serveru neni moc schopna? :-) navime se o linuxu?? :-D
<SquirrelCZE> jo
<SquirrelCZE> reknu ti to takhle
<SquirrelCZE> moje skola dostala linuxovsky web server
<SquirrelCZE> a vsichni profesori videli linux jen na obrazku
<SquirrelCZE> myslis ze by zvladli s tim neco delat bez Xek?
<Sinuhed> SquirrelCZE: to se ale bavime o desktopu ne? co by profesori delali na serveru ?
<Sinuhed> SquirrelCZE: ale ok, muze se stat ze i na server potrebuje nekdo xsa, 
<SquirrelCZE> aha
<SquirrelCZE> ja mluvim o serveru :D
<Sinuhed> SquirrelCZE: prave jsem psal ze nevim co by tam meli ti profesori delat aby potrebovali Xsa...
<SquirrelCZE> chapej
<SquirrelCZE> ze kdyz jsi zvyklej na windows
<SquirrelCZE> a pak ti da nekdo terminal, tak proste nevis nic :D
<Sinuhed> ok
<SquirrelCZE> nastavovani configu, zapinani/vypinani sluzeb etc...
<SquirrelCZE> oni maji problem to udelat ikdyz to ty Xka ma :D
<SquirrelCZE> a ted potrebuju SW na pokrocilou zpravu site... jakoze DHCP s DHCP reservation, 255 IP adres (a pokud mozno at rezervace dokaze udelat "Rezervovat IP vsem prave zapnutym PC" rezervaci by potrebovalo asi 80ks PC...) a moznost omezit uzivatelum rychlost k internetu/FUP limit etc... + logovat kam chodi, samozrejmne moznost blacklistu...
<SquirrelCZE> jedna se totiz o skolni sit
<SquirrelCZE> ktera momentalne funguje na staticke IP adresy a neni rozdil mezi skolnim PC a studentskym PC....
<SquirrelCZE> SUSE Enterprise server
<SquirrelCZE> Intel Xeon 4 jadro 2.3Ghz
<SquirrelCZE> slouzi zaroven jako moodle server
<Sinuhed> http://www.root.cz/clanky/linux-jako-dhcp-server/
<Sinuhed> http://www.root.cz/clanky/squid-kesujici-proxy-server/
<Sinuhed> ?
<Sinuhed> + iptables
<SquirrelCZE> iptables umi omezovat rychlost? :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-03
<DoNtIkE> ahoj
<Chinese_soup> hi
<DoNtIkE> mam takovej vetsi problem. Vcera jsem nainstaloval w7 vedle ubunta. Bohuzel me to poskodilo vsechny oddíly tak jsem je opravil přes testdisk, ale ted potreboval zprovoznit zavadec. Zkousel jsem orpavu GRUBU co je na wiki. 
<DoNtIkE> bohuzel to se me nepodarilo
<SquirrelCZE> eh
<SquirrelCZE> google it
<SquirrelCZE> vim ze na netu je kvalitni navod :D
<SquirrelCZE> "grub restore after windows installation"
<DoNtIkE> jo 
<DoNtIkE> nejrychlejsi pro me bude asi udelat novou instalaci. 
<DoNtIkE> postupoval jsem podle tohohle vlakna http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<DoNtIkE> restartoval jsem nb, po biosu je uz jenom cerna obrazovka
<byp> ahoj
<byp> mam dotaz ohledne FTP serveru - jake jsou hlavni rozdily mezi napr. wu-ftpd a pure-ftpd pripadne treba mezi proftpd ?
<h00ked> uaaaaaaaaaa
<Chinese_soup> co maji dnes vsichni
<Chinese_soup>  s tou ukrajinou
<Chinese_soup> dnes uz treti clovek!
<h00ked> kua se mi dneska nejak jeblo gui ve wowku :/
<DoNtIkE> zalozil jsem si tema na fore s mym problemem. Nainstaloval bych si cistou instalaci jenomze pri instalaci tam nejsou videt oddily
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-04
<Guest11390> mohl by me nekdo poradit s timhle? Precetl jsem si to nekolikrat ale nejak nevim co s tim
<Guest11390> http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<ZOMBitch> jn, chce to umet alespon trosek anglicky ... jinak nevim vcem by byl problem
<ZOMBitch> co tak koukam, tak bych to vcelku uznal i jako podrobnej navod "=D
<ZOMBitch> ha layout :-)
 * ZOMBitch pocituje alespon malinky pokrok u uzivatelu, uz ctou navod i vicekrat po sobe, topic se tohoto uspechu asi nikdy nedocka :-D
<FrostyX> treba ctou, ale "vyckejte odpovedi (muze to trvat i pomerne dlouho)." treba pro nektere znamena 2 minuty
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: njn
<SquirrelCZE> chjo
 * SquirrelCZE be chtel clementine-like frontend k mpd
<SquirrelCZE> nebo banshee-like
<jp_Hranice> Nazdar
<jp_Hranice> nevíte, jak je to s povolováním nesvobodných ovladačů z konzole, nebo tak něco ?
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: stahni si ncmpcpp ... nic lepsiho neni
<byp> ahoj je tu nekdo zivy?:)
<Chinese_soup> nn
<slowbackspace> nie je
<byp> tak to je fajn.... bezpecnostni otazka.... kdyz mam v systemu uzivatele typu www-data mysql atp jake maji nastavene hesla? 
<byp> resp. kdyz na ftp pouzivam local_user tak neni mozne tyto systemove ucty nejak zneuzit vyuzit?
<FrostyX> kdyz si vypises /etc/passwd .... na konci radku mas shell kazdeho uzivatele. Kdyz tam je /sbin/nologin nebo /bin/false, na toho uzivatele se neda prihlasit. 
<FrostyX> a hesla mas v /etc/shadow
<FrostyX> pokud uzivatel heslo ma, je tam jeho hash ... jinak tam ma vyricnik ..
<byp> takže když tam je /bin/sh tak se da přihlasit?
<FrostyX> jj
<byp> např. http://paste.ubuntu.com/759468/
<byp> je to uživatel games co tam byl vytvořeny
<byp> da se přihlasit, ale nemá heslo?
<FrostyX> kdyztak to zkus ..
<byp> no ja nemám přistup na local a ssh mam nastavene aby slo prihlasit jen učty přes klíče takže tady si myslim že to je zabezpečene
<byp> když dám učet games tak jelikož nemá povolene klíče v authorized_keys tak mě to vyhodí 
<byp> server refused out key
<byp> super padl mi net....
<byp> forstyX psal jsi mi jeste neco zajimaveho?
<FrostyX> nepsal jsem nic
<byp> hmm tak to s tema uzivatela uz resit asi nebudu...
<byp> ale mam jiny dotaz na prava...
<byp> mam soubor -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2845 2011-12-04 17:57 vsftpd.log 
<byp> a muj uzivatel i kdyz je ve skupine root tak z nej nemohl cist dokud jsem nenastavil cteni pro ostatni
<byp> nevite nekdo cim to je?
<FrostyX> pokud mas -rw-r--r-- 1 root root, tak z nej muze cist kdokoli ... pokud z nej nemohl cist uzivatel ktery je ve skupine root, musely ty prava byt -rw-r-----
<FrostyX> jsi predtim mel -rw-r----- ?
<FrostyX> aha sry kecam z hladu :-D
<FrostyX> aby z nej nemohl cist nikdo krom vlastnika, museli by byt -rw-------
<byp> hmm tak tedko jsem to zkoušel a už to jde:/ nechapu v čem byl problem
<dipsy> ahoj
<SquirrelCZE> aaaaa
<SquirrelCZE> bitka cairo-compositor vs. fluxbox
<Chinese_soup> bbbbb
<Chinese_soup> bitka mesa vs. gallium
<SquirrelCZE> oh
<Chinese_soup> ho
<Chinese_soup> no nic
<SquirrelCZE> jo aha
<SquirrelCZE> tak plocha
<SquirrelCZE> na ktere se ukazuje/schovava cairo-dock
<SquirrelCZE> je neklickatelna pro cokoliv jineho
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: soudruhu?
#ubuntu-cz 2013-11-26
<Willi-Smith> nepomohl by mi nekdo s matematickym prikladem, jestli teda nekdo o matematice neco ví?
<Willi-Smith> http://matholymp.fme.vutbr.cz/download.aspx?id_file=184196668 priklad 10
<Kony-cz> hoj... mohl by mi nekdo prosim poradit s takovou zapeklitou otazkou ?????
<Kony-cz> potrebuju do cronu dat par prikazu.. nebo spis udelat script a potom cron aby ho posutel jednou za tyden
<Kony-cz> potrebuju udelat aby se mi pomoci scriptu zabalil jeden celej adresar a ten archiv aby se mi odeslal na zadanou adresu....
<Kony-cz> je tu nekdo ?
<mirda> Tady fakt nikdo neni.
<Kony-cz> hehehe
<Kony-cz> kua potrebuju to co nejdriv vyresit
<mirda> Kony-cz: tak si napis script kterej udela tu praci a v cronu ho spustis, bud napises radek do /etc/crontab nebo to udelas pres crontab -e ale doporucuju tu prvni moznost
<Kony-cz> ale tohle ja vsechno vim, jen jsem potreboval pomoct s tim scriptem
<Kony-cz> hlavne to jak odeslat mail s prilohou
<mirda> tar -cfz archiv.tar.gz /slozka #je myslim spravnej syntax toho zabaleni
<mirda> a mail s prilohou ze skriptu nevim, google neporadil?
<Kony-cz> no a prave to odeslani :)))
<mirda> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17359/how-do-i-send-a-file-as-an-email-attachment-using-linux-command-line
<mirda> nekdo tam resi mutt ze ma commandline parametr pro prilohu
<mirda> mutt jsem pred peti lety zkousel ale uz si nepamatuju jak se ovlada a nastavuje
#ubuntu-cz 2014-11-28
<dave76cz> ahoj lidi
<dave76cz> linux je supeeer, dnes jsem si ho poprve nainstaloval na starsi ntb s dosluhujicim WXP. Akorat me stve, ze mi jede pouze verze s non PAE, tj. xubuntu s kernelem 12.04.  Muze me nekdo nakopnout, jak muzu aktualizovat firefox (v11.0) ?
#ubuntu-cz 2014-11-30
<aresasus> Bre ranko
#ubuntu-cz 2015-11-27
<uxes> AHoj, je tady nekdo?
